# Neuer Mesh Repeater ist da aber es gibt Probleme



## CryseTech (30. März 2021)

Hallo Leute 
ich würde gerne meine knapp 90m² große Wohnung mit besserer Konnektivität ausstatten und es soll ein Mesh Repeater werden.

Zuerst mal brauche ich Power für die Computer Kammer mit 2 PCs dessen Empfänger in der hintersten Ecke stehen und dann noch etwas einfaches um den Empfang auf den Balkon zu erweitern da mein Tablet dort schlapp macht vom Empfang her. Also 2 Geräte da die beiden Plätze sich am gegenüberliegendem Ende der Wohnung befinden.

Der Router befindet sich so ungefähr in der Mitte der Wohnung auf etwas mehr als 2m höhe, Steckdosen habe ich genügend in jeder Ecke der Wohnung zur Verfügung.

Grüße


----------



## CryseTech (31. März 2021)

Ich habe ja schon 2 auf der Einkaufsliste aber ich wollte vorher noch mal eure Meinung hören ob die Geräte das richtige für mich sind oder ob es nicht bessere gibt oder was auch immer.

Werde dann wohl den für die Computer holen: AVM FRITZ!Repeater 2400

Und den für den Balkon: AVM FRITZ!Repeater 600

Falls noch jemand eine Meinung dazu hat dann gerne her damit


----------



## vb87 (31. März 2021)

Meiner Erfahrung mach läuft das Mesh nicht so gut, wenn die Repeater nur eine Frequenz unterstützen. Nimm statt dem 600er besser den 1200er


----------



## CryseTech (1. April 2021)

Sooo!
Sowas wollte ich doch hören, vielen Dank   dann wird es der 1200er

Achso was ist denn mit dem AVM FRITZ!Repeater 3000 ?
Ist jetzt schon bissl teuer, kostet ja schon mehr als die Hälfte vom Router selbst, macht das Sinn? oder ist der 2400er vollkommen ausreichend?


----------



## vb87 (1. April 2021)

Gefühlt reicht der 2400er. Der 3000er hat allerdings 2 Netzwerk Anschlüsse


----------



## CryseTech (1. April 2021)

Ja und der 3000er hat 3 Funkbänder was mich ein wenig verwirrt 
Aber ich denke ich werde den 3000er nehmen mit der Option das ich eventuell ein Kabel vom Repeater zum PC lege, jedoch wird der Repeater per WLAN und nicht per Kabel mit dem Router verbunden, ist dann auch wieder die Frage ob das so viel Sinn macht mit dem Kabel zum PC hmmm

Wie genau funktioniert denn das jetzt, kann ich dann mit beiden PCs mit voller Power das 5GHz Netzt nutzen oder wird das dann halbiert oder auf den Durchsatz von 2,4GHz beschränkt da der Mesh Repeater ja noch ein Band für den Router braucht wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe?
Und das Problem gäbe es durch die 3 Bänder bei dem 3000er Model dann nicht richtig?


----------



## vb87 (1. April 2021)

Der 3000er hat auch nur 2 Bänder. Das 2,4GHz und 5GHz.
Das kann schon Sinn machen mit dem Kabel zum PC. Eine WLAN-Strecke weniger.

Die beiden PCs teilen sich das 5GHz Band, vorausgesetzt Sie sind auch 5GHz fähig. 
Wenn die Aufteilung im Raum günstig ist, wird der Repeater Crossband-Repeating machen. Das heißt z.B. den Client mit 5GHz anbinden und den Router mit 2,4GHz. In diesem Fall ist die Geschwindigkeit höher, wie wenn er beide mit 2,4GHz anbindet. Wenn dein Router ein FritzBox ist, kannst du dir das nachher schön in der Meshübersicht anzeigen lassen.


----------



## CryseTech (1. April 2021)

Super, vielen Dank für die Hilfe!   
Ich werde es dann so machen, den 3000er für die PCs und für den Balkon den 1200er
Liebe Grüße und schöne Feiertage


----------



## CryseTech (9. April 2021)

Moin  
also der 3000er ist nun seit 2 Tagen im Einsatz und wir sind soweit begeistert!
Aber es gibt das Problem das wir zwischendurch manchmal für ein paar wenige Sekunden die Verbindung verlieren, im Ereignismonitor habe ich folgendes gefunden:

09.04.21 00:49:49
Repeater-Anmeldung an der Basis gescheitert: Authentifizierungsfehler. MAC-Adresse:
09.04.21 00:46:08
Repeater-Anmeldung an der Basis gescheitert: Authentifizierungsfehler. MAC-Adresse:

Die MAC Adressen habe ich mal ausgeschnitten aber die sind identisch bis auf eine hat am Ende C5 die andere C6

Was soll das und  was kann ich dagegen tun?  die Probleme hatte ich nen Tag vorher schon und dachte es liegt vielleicht am Autokanal darum habe ich selbst relativ freie Kanäle rausgesucht aber es kam trotzdem wieder.

ps: in den Ereignissen der Fritzbox ist nichts zu sehen, definitiv kein Eintrag zu der gegebenen Zeit


----------



## vb87 (9. April 2021)

Zu welchem Gerät gehören denn die MAC Adressen? 
Was sagt das FAQ von AVM zu dem Problem?


----------



## CryseTech (9. April 2021)

Die beiden MAC Adressen gehören zu der Fritzbox, C6 ist das 2,4GHz Band und C5 das 5GHz Band

Zum FAQ https://service.avm.de/help/de/FRITZ-Repeater-3000/019/hilfe_syslog_721
die Fritzbox hat das neuste Update 7.25 und der Repeater das neueste 7.21
Auch alle anderen Punkte habe ich schon abgehakt, momentan hat der Repeater die selbe SSID wie die Fritzbox aber das hatte ich vorher anders eingestellt und das Problem trat trotzdem auf.

Position ist soweit gut. Sendeleistung ist bei beiden Geräten auf 100% 
Das 2,4GHz Band ist sowieso voll wie Sau, kriegst nirgends einen Kanal unter 9 Nutzern aber 5GHz ist Sturmfrei, da funkt nur ein anderer zwischen. Hab schon überlegt ob ich nicht einfach auf 2,4GHz komplett verzichte und das abschalte aber da müsste ich erstmal schauen ob soweit alle Geräte im Haushalt 5GHz fähig sind


----------



## Painkiller (9. April 2021)

CryseTech schrieb:


> 09.04.21 00:49:49
> Repeater-Anmeldung an der Basis gescheitert: Authentifizierungsfehler. MAC-Adresse:
> 09.04.21 00:46:08
> Repeater-Anmeldung an der Basis gescheitert: Authentifizierungsfehler. MAC-Adresse:


Ist bei dir WPA3 aktiv? Wenn ja, dann ist das evtl. der Grund: 








						FRITZ!Box meldet alle 12 Stunden "Repeater-Anmeldung an der Basis gescheitert: Authentifizierungsfehler" | FRITZ!Box 7520
					

Die WLAN-Verbindung eines mit der FRITZ!Box verbundenen Mesh Repeaters (z.B. FRITZ!Repeater) wird alle 12 Stunden kurz unterbrochen. In den Ereignissen der FRITZ!Box wird die Meldung "Repeater-Anmeldung an der Basis gescheitert: Authentifizierungsfehler" angezeigt.




					avm.de


----------



## CryseTech (9. April 2021)

Oof ja ist aktiviert ._.
hab zwar noch kein WPA3 fähiges Gerät aber dachte mir es kann ja nicht schaden 
Ich werde es deaktivieren und mal schauen ob das Problem dann weiterhin besteht oder nicht


----------



## CryseTech (15. April 2021)

Kurze Rückmeldung,
alles Prima!    Läuft nun Astrein und dazu kam heute noch das Upgrade auf ne 250k Leitung
Einfach nur Wild! Vielen Dank nochmal

Liebe grüße


----------



## Painkiller (16. April 2021)

Klingt doch schon mal super! 

Dann hier noch zum Abschluss ein kleiner Tipp frei Haus: 

*Aktivierung des Stealth-Modes in der Fritz Box*

Diesen findest du unter:   _Internet -> Filter -> Listen_

Der Stealth-Mode blockt Ping-Anfragen von außen. Mit diesen Ping-Abfragen ist es möglich ganze Andressbereiche zu scannen. Abgesehen  hat es der Angreifer auf die Geräte die ggf. antworten. Und genau  dieses Szenario unterdrückt der Stealth-Mode. Leider ist das bei den Fritz Boxen per Default nicht aktiviert. :/ War zumindest bei meiner 7590 so.


----------

